

Saying Goodbye - pykello
http://jessenoller.com/blog/2013/4/6/saying-goodbye

======
RyanMcGreal
Any community would be lucky to have such a passionate, gracious, earnest and
competent person as Jesse Noller. I've never met or even corresponded with
him, but as a workaday programmer using Python, I've benefited tremendously
from his leadership and generosity. I wish him all the best in this new
adventure!

------
OldSchool
Hopefully the new opportunity really does allow a balanced life. Technologies
and companies rise and fall quickly, products appear and become irrelevant
even faster. You get just one chance to be present while your children grow up
and your effect on them lasts beyond your lifetime. They are watching you all
the time; you are at the very least a landmark in each of their coordinate
systems, if not the origin itself.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Seconded, and in this world of test based interviews and be awesome now
expectations, I want to create a company and a ethos that is not merely family
friendly, but family biased.

\- not duvet days, but sick kid days - we expect you simply not to turn up 9
days in winter and call, 3 days in summer, just because you have a sick kid
and _shoukd_ be there not here

\- remote working as a default

\- benefits including emergency nannys, flying ou to a conference - fly your
kids too! (Yeah might not see that as a benefit :-)

I don't know how to get there just yet, but as a family man and business owner
I know I need to hire people with child care responsibilities, because else I
am just hiring 25 year olds, and I like old school.

------
whileonebegin
In addition to the new job: lower property taxes, lower cost of living, and
cheaper housing. Sounds like the right move.

~~~
Botono
Don't forget the crushing heat and humidity!

------
JackFr
How does this make the front page?

~~~
waterside81
Jesse's a very active member of the Python community, has published remarkably
informative and helpful blog posts that have got us OS X users out of a jam
far too many times to count, recently chaired PyCon 2013 and last, but not
least, an all-around nice guy.

~~~
jnoller
I'm going to be doing a LOT more in the community as a result of this switch.
Ya'll ain't got rid of me yet. And thank you.

~~~
benjamincburns
Here's yet another "I don't know you, but keep on doing what you do, man"
post. Reading your twitter feed after Pycon this year, I was worried for a
minute the trolls would win and you'd want to throw in the towel on the python
community altogether. Seeing people like you dig in their heels after being
met with that kind of craziness just makes me smile.

I can't wait to see what you do next.

------
markhelo
Congratulations Jesse. Its clear you made the decision after a lot of thought.
PyCon 2013 was my first and it was especially better because of the help and
support we got from you and your team. It was remarkable to see you on top of
things and helping everyone out.

Good luck on your new venture and the company is lucky to have someone like
you.

------
psionski
Chrome crashes constantly, you can view the webpage for a couple of seconds
and then get "ow snap"... Maybe it's time I got a real browser.

~~~
jnoller
Ironically, I've seen this on pages with JS on Chrome/OSX - something to do
with the webkit framework/chrome going bonkers. It keeps getting worse/popping
up on other pages too. The only thing that _seems_ to fix it is a hard reboot.

I got nothin.

~~~
psionski
I'm on Windows 7... So at least the bugs are cross-platform.

------
shocks
The unicode icons in the top left do not render correctly for me.

Firefox Nightly 23.0a1 (2013-04-07)

~~~
jnoller
ticket opened; thanks

~~~
shocks
No problem. :)

------
mrjava
Well written and inspiring.

------
ezequiel-garzon
Good luck! And, if I may... how do you get those sleek social buttons?

------
ChikkaChiChi
pykello could have provided a less ambiguous title.

------
ttrreeww
tl;dr:, he got poached.

